# whats the best 100 gallon air pump



## Drazn (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi, guys I am looking for the best 100 gallon air pump that could run multiple air stones. I hear that Rena was real good but I have no experience with that brand. So I thought I would ask the people that use them everyday. Thanks in advance.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Many reviews here. You'll get more than just the opinions of a few that respond to your question here.


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

Someone on here recommended the Fusion air pumps to me and I really like them. Super quiet and very powerful. You can get the largest one (the 700 model) for less than $20. It's rated up to 110g, has 2 outlets, and can power up to 12 devices (supposedly). The most I've run so far has been 2 sponge filters.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

The Coralife luft pump

opcorn: works well, not too noisey & it's adjustable and repairable. "T"


----------



## Cichfish (Jul 15, 2003)

whisper are pretty good I had a Rena but they slow down after a while


----------



## fubu56 (Aug 23, 2008)

Best pump I have found so far is the Millionair, runs powerful and super quiet too. got mine off Ebay, model #600 I believe, it has two air nozzles and it is cheap. All the whispers I have ever owned died a premature death = garbage !


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

what you might want to look at as well,an air pump that is stronger and pumps more air than for just a couple air stones,that way you have more options in the future,like running a few sponge filters,

look at how much air is required for air stones and again a few sponge filters,that will help you decide how strong of a pump you may need

also a very ,very,important thing,do not run an air pump without a check valve(dont ask how I know this)


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

If you acquire a pump that is more than you need, you will have to bleed off the excess air or you will shorten the life of the diaphragm. The whole concept of rating air pumps by tank size is absurd. What you need to know is how much air it moves and at what pressure. A deep tank will require more pressure than a shallow tank. The smallest pump will still run an airstone in a 2,000 gallon tank.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

BillD makes a very good point on sizing air pumps but there is one item not mentioned yet. While any size pump can work in any size tank, it also has to have the dpeth of the tank figured into the choice. If you have a shallow 2000 gallon tank one foot depp any pump will wotk to move air as it has little water presure to work against it. If you had a ten gallon tank that was 6 feet tall, the same pump might not be able to push any air angainst the far greater water pressure. The pressure is dictated by the depth of the water column above the airstone. If you have a low pressure pump and put the airstone too deep, the diaphram make tear very quickly making you think it was a bum pump design. Many pumps fail, not because they are bad pumps but because they are asked to work against too much pressure. I fault pump makers for not setting out better information on what a pump is designed to do. The tank size is not relavent information much of the time unless you have the same shape tank the designers had in mind.


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

I like the luft pump as well!


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I did mention the need for more pressure in a deep tank. I amusing a Won Brothers 30, linear piston pump, that isn't whisper quiet, but is powering 14 filters and still has enough pressure to power an airstone at the bottom of a garbage can full of water. I suspect that a linear piston will develop more pressure than a diaphragm, but for sure is likely to be noisier. This particular pump I have uses about 18 Watts of electricity.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Why do you "Need" an air pump?


----------



## tonto (Sep 30, 2011)

You know, I thought I would need an airpump, too. Maybe there should be a sticky somewhere about if air pumps are needed these days or not, and if not, some alternatives to providing good oxygenation for the newbies.

I'm glad I haven't bought one yet.  (I'm coming from a 20 year hiatus, and finding it's a lot more complicated these days!) So while I'm not technically a "newbie", I am for current ideas and technologies.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Maybe there should be a sticky somewhere about if air pumps are needed these days or not, and if not, some alternatives to providing good oxygenation for the newbies.


We have a forum library with a lot of good info. I think it works better than stickies. Here's an article about Water Movement in the Tank. Lots of other good stuff there too.


----------



## tonto (Sep 30, 2011)

ok thanks, I will read it.


----------



## alrareo (Feb 6, 2018)

My personal observation Fluval Q2 air pump is best. I used it for last 1 year for my fish tank. This product stands the best for aquarium ranging from 50-160 gallons. The most extraordinary feature of this product stands to be its noiseless attribute, the mechanism that results in no sound. This product executes the entire process in the most silent way.


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

I do not have the knowledge to speak to the _need_ of having an air pump, but I cannot imagine not ever having one for my aquarium. I have two 4 inch air stones on either side of my aquarium and find the stream of bubbles enchanting. The bubbles are calming and soothing for me, and something for my fish to "play" in.

But therapeutic properties aside, my air stones provide surface agitation, precluding the need to assemble a spray bar with the outtake of my filters, thereby giving my fish yet another source of exercise and entertainment as they occasionally gather single file to swim against the flow of current.

It stands repeating though; I am no expert on the subject, and my sentiment is purely personal preference. Not fact.


----------

